# Man Grabs Girl From Train In The Bronx



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 30, 2019)

Street justice was served not too long afterwards.
Warning (language)


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 30, 2019)

Are there police in the stations? What made him think he was going to carry a conscious woman off the train?


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 30, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Are there police in the stations? What made him think he was going to carry a conscious woman off the train?



While wearing bright colors!


----------



## LavenderMint (Dec 31, 2019)

I wonder what was going on that made the person start video taping to begin with? 
And why didn’t the dude she was with have on shoes? Questions that ultimately don’t matter but..... 


Black Ambrosia said:


> Are there police in the stations? What made him think he was going to carry a conscious woman off the train?


And then sat down so calmly!! Didn’t even *try* to run off, just sat down and was chilling like nothing had just happened, just watching them. Creep.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 31, 2019)

how do you fight off a man that sized?


----------



## SoniT (Dec 31, 2019)

Weird and scary.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 31, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> I wonder what was going on that made the person start video taping to begin with?
> And why didn’t the dude she was with have on shoes? Questions that ultimately don’t matter but.....
> 
> And then sat down so calmly!! Didn’t even *try* to run off, just sat down and was chilling like nothing had just happened, just watching them. Creep.


I assumed homeless youth or young adults. The way they were sleeping and all covered up like that made me think so. It also makes me think that's probably why the person started recording because of the creep's idea to sit near them and try to engage in any way. My initial thoughts were this predator probably came on the train, exhibited some strange behavior including seeing the girl and instead of moving elsewhere actually sat down and watched her because for real, here in NY if you get on the train and see people huddled up like that with no shoes, etc you don't sit near them! You just don't! I probably would have been watching him too because that alone is strange behavior, even before he tried to grab her.

I also think the way he sat down on the platform bench, he was just going to put his bodyweight on her, hope her bf, or whomever that other guy was, wouldn't wake up before the train doors closed and then carry her off. With her probably kicking and screaming but either it would be so late at night that no one would see or possibly assume a lovers quarrel and keep it moving. Stuff like this is beyond scary and why I keep my behind off the train and in somebody's car service after 10/11pm these days.


----------



## LavenderMint (Dec 31, 2019)

All of this is so far beyond “Yikes” that I literally am speechless


LdyKamz said:


> I assumed homeless youth or young adults. The way they were sleeping and all covered up like that made me think so. It also makes me think that's probably why the person started recording because of the creep's idea to sit near them and try to engage in any way. My initial thoughts were this predator probably came on the train, exhibited some strange behavior including seeing the girl and instead of moving elsewhere actually sat down and watched her because for real, here in NY if you get on the train and see people huddled up like that with no shoes, etc you don't sit near them! You just don't! I probably would have been watching him too because that alone is strange behavior, even before he tried to grab her.
> 
> I also think the way he sat down on the platform bench, he was just going to put his bodyweight on her, hope her bf, or whomever that other guy was, wouldn't wake up before the train doors closed and then carry her off. With her probably kicking and screaming but either it would be so late at night that no one would see or possibly assume a lovers quarrel and keep it moving. Stuff like this is beyond scary and why I keep my behind off the train and in somebody's car service after 10/11pm these days.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Dec 31, 2019)

I honestly doubt he was trying to kidnap her.

This is not how kidnappings go. Was he really going to run down the 50-11 stairs, past the token booth clerk and throw her in a van? Maybe, but I highly doubt it.

Homeboy was high. That would explain why he plopped down onbthe bench. He aint had no plan. He's just a creep.

I know that sef trafficking stories have us on edge, but I think we need to be really real about it. _That's_ how we can truly keep ourselves safe.


----------



## Sosa (Dec 31, 2019)

What in da Hades????


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 31, 2019)

[email protected]@ said:


> I honestly doubt he was trying to kidnap her.
> 
> This is not how kidnappings go. Was he really going to run down the 50-11 stairs, past the token booth clerk and throw her in a van? Maybe, but I highly doubt it.
> 
> ...


You still see token booth clerks? I very rarely see them anymore and they're especially scarce at night in areas I frequent these days. I agree though that it's doubtful this was a sex trafficking thing because some kidnappings don't have anything to do with trafficking.

If not a full on taking I also considered a rape (or some other assault) right there in the train station if he couldn't get her where he wanted to take her. That happens more frequently than some of us like to think.


----------



## prettydarkthing (Dec 31, 2019)

[email protected]@ said:


> I honestly doubt he was trying to kidnap her.
> 
> This is not how kidnappings go. Was he really going to run down the 50-11 stairs, past the token booth clerk and throw her in a van? Maybe, but I highly doubt it.
> 
> ...



Being high is not a defense, because either way, picking someone off the train like that still equals the *same action* of attempted kidnapping whether it was drug-fueled or not.

I think he sat on the bench to probably avoid looking suspect, especially if there were others in the station. Also, he might have lived near that station, and intended to take her home, that Soundville area is not the safest.

As my fellow NYers said, people tend to mind their own business, and avoid sitting near what appear to homeless or even non-homeless sleeping people. If it was late enough at night, the booth person may have assumed they're coming from a club/party/wherever and she drank too much. Token booth people are some of the most careless people you'll encounter, they'll sit in those booths on their phones and act like customers are disturbing their world when they purchase rides.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jan 1, 2020)

prettydarkthing said:


> *Being high is not a defense*, because either way, picking someone off the train like that still equals the same action of attempted kidnapping whether it was drug-fueled or not.
> 
> I think he sat on the bench to probably avoid looking suspect, especially if there were others in the station. Also, he might have lived near that station, and intended to take her home, that Soundville area is not the safest.
> 
> As my fellow NYers said, people tend to mind their own business, and avoid sitting near what appear to homeless or even non-homeless sleeping people. If it was late enough at night, the booth person may have assumed they're coming from a club/party/wherever and she drank too much. Token booth people are some of the most careless people you'll encounter, they'll sit in those booths on their phones and act like customers are disturbing their world when they purchase rides.




I'm not trying to produce a defense for him, I'm just adding rationale.

Right now the city is on high alert regarding human trafficking even though this has been an issue for many years. This is the 2nd incident where we see someone literally being snatched off the street (even though the 1st was a hoax). It's making it seem as if this is how it occurs.

I currently live in the BX, not far from where this event took place. First off New Yorkers know not to sleep on the train at night because weird stuff happens. Not just crime, but foolishness like this. I am not shocked at the video bexause 1) druggies ride this line. Hell, I know them by face.

2) I am always on alert. Not just because of sex trafficking, but because I live in a city and cities can be dangerous.

There's a borderline mockery here, not just fear. And this can easily be a distraction from girls who are being kidnapped in less "comical", but more common ways.

Someone on this board posted the tactics that are typically used. I wish I could find it so I can post it here for awareness.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm glad someone recorded this. 
I wouldn't be shocked if this man has seen her around or on the train before. I don't put any rationale on anybody (especially in nyc lol). Dudes on the train try to grab women's private parts on crowded trains so ....do I believe he would grab a woman openly like this. Yes


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jan 1, 2020)

Nah.



There’s video of him in a MetroPCS store where he looks like he’s under the influence of something and singing about his interest in an underage girl. He says because of her age he chooses to look at her from a far. He then looks down and pulls his pants up because they were on the floor. The man is a sicko who should not be roaming the streets.


----------



## Farida (Jan 2, 2020)

Seems like someone on drugs or something doing druggie things. Still despicable behavior but I doubt he was going to snatch her.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 2, 2020)

I finally watched the video, he just picked her and carried her off like a bag of groceries she is so tiny, what was he thinking they need to get him off the streets pronto!


----------



## Laela (Jan 3, 2020)

Seems like we're being had again, this time by druggies...


----------

